# للبيع انواع صواعق كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس



## السموالملكي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

صاعقه كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس

شحن كهرباء 220 واط

على شكل جوال -- العقرب -- العصاء

نفس الصور

يوجد بها كشاف 

الموقع الرياض

السعر 250 الى 350 ر يال

يـــوجــد اقـلام لـــيـــزررر 50 واط ( 250 ر يال )

اي استفسار ارجوا الاتصال على الجوال دخولي على انت قليل جدا 

0566924040



..[/URL]


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: للبيع انواع صواعق كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس*

انا تاجرة من اليمن وابحث عن تاجرة بالرياض التسليم يدا بيد او عن طريق مندوب توصيل بالرياض...
اللي تقدر وتتواجد بالرياض وتقدر تو الاتي تتواصل معي عالخاص مع رقم هاتفها او هاتف المندوب عشان اخلي قريب يستلم الطلبة منهم لانة مسافر اليمن الاحد ان شاء اللة...وطبعا التعامل معه بيكون قوي لاني الان طالبة عينات فقط....
والطلبية هي:
هذة الطلبية هي عينات فقط واذا عندك عينات مجانية وكاتلوجات ومطبوعات مجانية ارسليها معه.. عشان استفيد منها بالدعاية والاعلان هنا باليمن...
الطلبية هي:
اكياس الفراولة عدد خمسةحبات.
الوردة الناطقة عدد 2
لانجري مضيء عدد2
العصا المضيئة عد 2 باكت(الباكت داخلة 50 عود)
اقلام المانية معطرة فسفورية للكتابة على الجسم عدد 5 
اكياس الضغط عدد 3
واتمنى الرد باسرع مايمكن لان الرجاال مسافر بكرة المساء فاذا اتفقنا على الاسعار اعطيك رقمه تخلين المندوب يتصل فية...
او تعطينا الرقم الممكن اخلية يتواصل فية بكم او بالمندوب...
وعلى الايميل التالي:
[email protected]


----------

